# [SOLVED] DHCP List showing a lot of strange leases..



## bheilig (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a MediaLink Wireless N Broadband Router Model# MWN-WAPR150N. Today I noticed that it is giving out DHCP leases to a Hostname 'Office', with a MAC address of 00-00-00-00-00-00. Somehow 'Office' is able to get 1-hour leases, even though my router is set to only give 24-hour leases. It has also gotten as many as four of them concurrently, that I know of. Only four people are supposed to know the PW to this thing. They're all friends, none of them are computer-savvy, and I don't think 'Office' is any of them. (I1720 is me).

Please see the attached photo. I googled this and basically got no info. Does anyone know if this is something to be concerned about? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DHCP List showing a lot of strange leases..*

Doesn't look good. I would setup a filter to block Office host name and the mac address with all zeros.


----------



## bheilig (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: DHCP List showing a lot of strange leases..*

Ah, good idea. Interesting though, I tried that, and the router told me "that's a reserved MAC address" so maybe that's a sign it's a legit function of the router? Gonna try their tech support. Thanks!


----------



## bheilig (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: DHCP List showing a lot of strange leases..*

Got the following back. Looks like it's legit, but still, weird.

----------------------
Hello Bret-

Yes, the office entry you see there is an expired ip lease that has not yet dropped off the host listing, which is not uncommon to see from time to time. 
There’s no need to try and ban or delete these listing. 
Please let me know if you need further assistance, and have a great day.

Thanks,
___________________________________________________________
Shaylen P******
Mediabridge Products, LLC • Medialink Products, LLC. • Broadband Products, Inc.


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

I have never seen expired leases show up like this. Me I would block this personally.


----------

